# iPhone 7 Battery Problem



## xceedline (Mar 19, 2020)

I need help with my phone battery. My phone keeps shutting down whenever it reaches below 50%. My Maximum Capacity is under 70% and I have to on low power mode every time I finish charging. I don't want to use my phone plugged up to a power bank every time I go out. What should I do?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One idea is to replace the battery when Apple reopens their stores.


----------



## xceedline (Mar 19, 2020)

Yes, that's one thing I would consider or upgrade to a new one.


----------

